# Eloxieren, Pulvern und Co.



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hätte da einen Alu-Rahmen in irgendeiner Form korrosionsfest zu machen.

Z. Zt. Rohzustand.

Vorschläge? 
Was & wo? 

Wegen mir auch zu Werbezwecken, wenn es dafür umsonst ist   


Danke vorab & Gruß

Micha


----------



## Lipoly (21. Dezember 2007)

http://www.wlw.de/treffer/eloxieren.html
http://diwo.berndt-edv.de/cms/website.php?id=fahrzeugveredelung/eloxieren.html

Zur Not mit Alodine behandeln und lackieren lassen, Pulvern ist schei*e wegen der Hitze.


Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Pulvern ist schei*e wegen der Hitze.
> 
> 
> Lars



Danke Lars,

verstehe das mit der Hitze nicht ...

Ist Schweißen auch Scheiße wegen der Hitze?

Wie wirkt sich das denn aus?


Edit: Bisher nur Absagen aus dem oberen link. "_Zu groß, nur gewerblich, Firma pleite ... "_
Die Firma aus dem unteren link ist mir zu weit weg.

Sonst noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2007)

tatsächlich sit Schweißen "Scheise wegen der Hitze" - Alu verträgt das ganz schlecht. Es bilden sich bei Abkühlen Kristallite, die sich mit der Zeit wieder umwandeln, auf jeden FAll ist Aluminium was sehr hoch erhitzt und dann wieder abgekühlt wurde ziemlich instabil. Deshalb muss es getempert werden (24-48 h bei ca. 200 °C, dann bilden sich die Metallstrukturen wieder in die bei Raumtemperatur stabilste zurück. (kann man sich vorstellen wie Apfelsinenstapel auf dem Markt: es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, dies anzuordenen, bei Metallen heißen diese Gitterstrukturen kubisch-flächenzentriert, hexagonale und kubisch-innenzentrierte Kugelpackung)


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> tatsächlich sit Schweißen "Scheise wegen der Hitze" - Alu verträgt das ganz schlecht. Es bilden sich bei Abkühlen Kristallite, die sich mit der Zeit wieder umwandeln, auf jeden FAll ist Aluminium was sehr hoch erhitzt und dann wieder abgekühlt wurde ziemlich instabil. Deshalb muss es getempert werden (24-48 h bei ca. 200 °C, dann bilden sich die Metallstrukturen wieder in die bei Raumtemperatur stabilste zurück. (kann man sich vorstellen wie Apfelsinenstapel auf dem Markt: es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, dies anzuordenen, bei Metallen heißen diese Gitterstrukturen kubisch-flächenzentriert, hexagonale und kubisch-innenzentrierte Kugelpackung)



Danke,

dann _schadet_ Pulverbeschichten wohl nicht ... ?  

Der Rahmen befindet sich übrigens immer noch im Rohzustand und wartet auf Beschichtung ... 

Jemand einen Vorschlag .... irgendeinen!!!?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal! 
Es gibt in Untereschbach - falls das nicht zu weit ist   - eine Autolackiererei, die zumindest früher mal auch Rahmen entlackt und bepulvert hat. Einen Versuch ist es wert, oder?! Wenn die das (noch) machen, bitte ich um kurzes Feedback.  Kann man ja immer mal gebrauchen ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr erstmal!
> Es gibt in Untereschbach - falls das nicht zu weit ist   - eine Autolackiererei, die zumindest früher mal auch Rahmen entlackt und bepulvert hat. Einen Versuch ist es wert, oder?! Wenn die das (noch) machen, bitte ich um kurzes Feedback.  Kann man ja immer mal gebrauchen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Ja, frohes Neues noch ...

Du Heimlichtrainierer ...  

Hab' da mal angerufen.  

Pulvern machen die nicht (mehr) und Lackieren kostet ...... ähhhhh .... sag ich besser nicht.  oder nur via PN.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Januar 2008)

Hey Micha,

ein Bekannter von mir hat mal seine Bikes lackieren lassen. Ich versuche mal nähere Infos zu bekommen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> 
> ein Bekannter von mir hat mal seine Bikes lackieren lassen. Ich versuche mal nähere Infos zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ja, Danke!


----------



## mahatma (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Micha.

Eloxieren wäre hier: http://www.anodisation.de/
Eloxierte Rahmen haben Seltenheitswert, weil die meisten Eloxierer nicht so große Becken haben.
Bei Schily und Jung lasse ich alle meine Teile machen. Die haben auch schon Rahmen gemacht, wie mir Herr Jung erzählt hat.
Leider ist der "Normal-Eloxal-Betrieb" nach Jülich umgezogen. Daher ist es für mich jetzt ne Ecke weiter weg. Aber da würde ich immer wieder hingehen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke!

Hab' direkt mal da angerufen. Die veranschlagen so ca. 70 .

Klingt ganz gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe mehrfach hier Rahmen pulvern lassen:

http://www.inton-pulverbeschichtung.de/inton-dateien/content/was_ist.htm

Kostet ca. 40â¬ (falls vorher noch sandgestrahlt werden muss, z.B. bei bereits vorhandener Beschichtung, dann rund 70â¬).

Der Tip kam damals von Balu, der hat den Laden als Erster aufgetan. Kommt halt drauf an, ob du bis Troisdorf fahren willst...

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Tom


----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich habe mehrfach hier Rahmen pulvern lassen:
> 
> ...




die intons machen gute arbeit, da lassen wir von der firma auch ab und an pulvern.
ich denke mein moppedrahmen und ein paar kleinteile kommen da auch die woche hin!


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Januar 2008)

Und hier meine Alternative: http://www.feth-sandstrahlen.de/


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2008)

Klar fahr ich bis Troisdorf. Ist doch die Ecke rum.
Werd mich da auch mal melden.

Danke!


Edt. Danke auch Lars, die scheinen z. Zt. allesamt beim Après Ski zu sein .... Na, ich versuchs weiter.


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich habe mehrfach hier Rahmen pulvern lassen:
> 
> ...




Hab' gerade mit inTon einen Termin gemacht.
Klang alles sehr vielversprechend.

Melde mich mal später mit Bildern.

Merlin, hattest Du selber die Gewinde versiegelt oder machen die das?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Lipoly (7. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Merlin, hattest Du selber die Gewinde versiegelt oder machen die das?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha




Dreh in alle M5 oder M6 Gewinde ne schraube rein und tretlager und lenkkopf kleben dir selber zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. Januar 2008)

> und tretlager und lenkkopf kleben dir selber zu



Haben sie bei Balu und mir nicht gemacht...


----------



## Lipoly (8. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Haben sie bei Balu und mir nicht gemacht...



Müsst ihr denen sagen :-D die haben so gummistopfen dafür(haben alle beschichter)


----------



## Merlin (9. Januar 2008)

Habe ich natürlich, wurde aber vergessen. Naja, war nicht so tragisch, musste halt nachgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

@Merlin & Lars,

Werde mal alle Gewinde soweit verschließen.


Die Rahmenoberfläche ist roh aber nicht megaglatt. 

Muss ich, außer Entfetten, noch glatt schleifen oder "deckt" die Pulverbeschichtung kleinere Unebenheiten ab?


Bin morgen so gegen 16:00 Uhr bei inTon.


Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## Merlin (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Micha,

besprich das am besten direkt mit den Leuten bei InTon, die kennen sich da besser aus. Entfetten musst du übrigens nicht, das machen die sowieso vor dem pulvern.


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2008)

Sooooooo,

hab das Schätzchen abgegeben.

Festpreis 35 .

Farbe RAL 9016.

Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt  
Soll Mitte nächster Woche fertig sein .... mache dann mal ein Bild.


----------



## mahatma (11. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> hab das Schätzchen abgegeben.
> 
> ...



Aha, weiß soll ja das neue schwarz sein!


----------



## Lipoly (16. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Soll Mitte nächster Woche fertig sein .... mache dann mal ein Bild.





Gestern lag noch der Karton mit dem Pulver neben dem Rahmen wenn mich nit alles getäuscht hat 
War auch gestern da und hab reichlich Motorradteile hin gebracht mit der Crosser wieder voll startklar ist im neuen Jahr alles in seidenmatt Schwarz.

lars


----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Gestern lag noch der Karton mit dem Pulver neben dem Rahmen wenn mich nit alles getäuscht hat
> War auch gestern da und hab reichlich Motorradteile hin gebracht mit der Crosser wieder voll startklar ist im neuen Jahr alles in seidenmatt Schwarz.
> 
> lars



Ja, ich glaub' "Mitte der Woche" ist im Handwerk ein dehnbarer Begriff   

Soll ja aber eh das Winterrad für die nächste Saison werden. Meins ist fast durch gerostet (das Hauenstein-Bike).

Hat also eigentlich Zeit.


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Gestern lag noch der Karton mit dem Pulver neben dem Rahmen wenn mich nit alles getäuscht hat
> 
> lars




Rahmen ist seit gestern fertig  

Werde ihn wohl morgen abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, 

hab mal Fotos vom gepulverten Rahmen gemacht:













Super Arbeit für 35 Euros. Sogar die Gewinde und das Steuerrohr wurden vorher verschlossen.

Angebote gab's von 35 Euro/80 Euro (Pulvern), 90 Euro (Eloxieren) bis hin zu 200 - 250 Euro (lackieren).
Denke die günstigste Variante hat sich als bester Kompromiss erwiesen.

Aufbau mach ich jetzt mit gebrauchten Teilen (schwarz), die noch in meiner Garage rumfliegen.



Danke an alle und besonders Merlin für den inTon-Tip.


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2008)

Hübsch - aber zu klein


----------



## Lipoly (25. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
> hab mal Fotos vom gepulverten Rahmen gemacht:
> Super Arbeit für 35 Euros. Sogar die Gewinde und das Steuerrohr wurden vorher verschlossen.
> Angebote gab's von 35 Euro/80 Euro (Pulvern), 90 Euro (Eloxieren) bis hin zu 200 - 250 Euro (lackieren).
> ...



Sauber Micha!

Haste zufällig mein halbes Motorrad da rumliegen sehen und weist ob die schon gesandstrahlt haben?

Lars


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Januar 2008)

Ist das der Rahmen den du so günstig bei EBay geschossen hast?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4310639&postcount=132
War der nicht schon lackiert? Gibt es aber auch roh.
http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Kinesis-MTB-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ist hübsch geworden, obwohl weiß nicht so meine Farbe ist.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ist das der Rahmen den du so günstig bei EBay geschossen hast?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4310639&postcount=132
> War der nicht schon lackiert? Gibt es aber auch roh.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Kinesis-MTB-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Hallo Helmut, ja ist der Günstig-Rahmen. 

.... wobei .... günstig ist er nur wenn man ihn wirklich so < 30 Euro schießt.

Der im Deinem 2. link kommt schon fast zu teuer (ca. 50 ).

Immerhin kommt noch Versand und pulvern (beim Händler + 50 Euro) dazu.

Da kommt man dann deutlich über 100 . Und da gibts auch schon fertige Cube oder Radon-Rahmen bei H&S mit Macken für. Allerdings nicht individuell designed  .

@Lars, Deine Teile hab' ich nicht gesehen; Nur zwei weitere Bike-Rahmen. Dachte erst die hätten sich in der Farbe vertan und ich müsste jetzt ein oranges Bike fahren  .


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand noch 'ne 27,2x350er Stütze für billich rumfliegen?

Dann hätt ich alles zusammen ..


----------



## Giom (14. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe eine katastrophale erfahrung bei eine Pulverbeschichtungsfirma gemacht, richtig zum:kotz:

Ende September rufe ich dort an... "dauert eine Woche, ja, wir kennen und mit fahrräder aus, wir schützen schon löscher und Gewinde"

Ich bringe mein Merida Alu-Rahmen dort und rufe nach 2 Wochen erstaunt an. Dann sagt mir der Typ: "ja tut mir leid, voll der Stress hier, Mitarbeiter haben nix im Kopf, melden sich krank usw..."

Ich rufe dann 2 weiteren Wochen später an: "ach, ne, ist noch nicht gemacht, aber gut daß ie anrufen, ich habe 2 Rahmen da, sind entlackt, kann nicht wmehr erkennen welches von Ihnen ist..."
Ich beschreibe ihn, dann sagt er "in einer Woche ist es fertig."

Ich rufe alle 2 Wochen an: "ja... ist immer noch der Stress hier, ich weiß nicht wie lange es noch dauert..."

Ich rufe nach schon 2 monaten an, da kackt mich der Typ am Telefon an, und sagt er scheißt auf dem kleinen Auftrag, er will erst seine Großkunden liefern.

Ich rufe 2 Wochen später an: "ja... wir machen am Freitag eine extra Schicht für Privatkunden. Ich fahre an den freitag gegen 17Uhr hin, Rahmen liegt noch entlackt in eine Ecke... wieder nicht fertig.

Letzte Woche Donnerstag hieß es Rahmen ist fertig! Ich fahre mittags hin und diesmal kommt richtig der Hammer: die 2 Teilen des hinterbau sind weiss, wie bestellt... der Hauptramen ist dunkelgrün... alles vermischt mit einem anderen rahmen, dessen Hinterbau grün gemacht wurde und der Hauptrahmen grün... super oder? Der Mitarbeiter da sagt mir dann: "tja, da hat mein chef wohl was vertauscht.

Am nächten Tag rufe ich wieder an: "ja, ist fertig, ich habe meine Mitarbeiter "geschimpft" und gesagt die solle es umgehend neu machen, was haben die bloß im Kopf?"
Ach, so schnell kann's auch gehen?

Ich habe dann Freitag früh den Rahmen geholt, und...


Alle Gewinde wurden nicht geschützt, besonders ärgerlich ist es beim Trettlager, hoffentlich hilft ein nachfräsen überhaupt,
Sitzrohr auch nicht geschützt
Alle Löscher für die Lager wurden auch nicht geschützt
Das Grüne wurde nicht entlackt, es wurde einfach nochmal eine weiße Schicht drüber gemacht, der Rahmen wiegt nun 600g mehr
Öffnung Sitzrohr nicht mehr rund, haben die bestimmt irgendwo gestoßen oder fallen lassen
Ich habe einige der Mängel dem Anwesenden Mitarbeiter gezeigt, da meinte er, "haben wir geschützt, wird wohl gefallen sein".

Ergebnis: jede Menge Nacharbeiten stehen an, und das wenn ich überhaupt den Trettlager gerettet kriege und ein 3,1kg-Rahmen statt 2,5 inkl. Dämpfer

Also, jungs, passt auf wo ihr euere Rahmen beschichten läßt!!!


----------



## mahatma (14. Dezember 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Also, jungs, passt auf wo ihr euere Rahmen beschichten läßt!!!



Diesen Ratschlag hättest du dir besser mal vorher geholt! Lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren und dafür zum wirklichen Fachmann gehen.

Was hast du dem Wegelagerer denn für diese Frechheit bezahlt?
Machst du Schadenersatz geltend?


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Also, jungs, passt auf wo ihr euere Rahmen beschichten läßt!!!




Wo warst Du denn?

Hoffe nicht bei inton in Troisdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2008)

hört sich ja richtig schei$$e an - vor allem für nen gewichtsfetischisten wie dich!
aber eigentlich müssten die dir doch jetzt den Rahmen bezahlen - ich glaube, ich würde nach nen Einigungsversuch schnell zum Anwalt gehen (hört sich ja nicht so an, als ob der LAden bereit wäre, dir nen neuen Rahmen zu bezahlen, oder?)


----------



## Giom (19. Dezember 2008)

ach, ich habe keine Lust auf Streit.
Ich habe den Rahmen geholt, die Mängel alle gezeigt, und nichts bezahlt.
Es stehen zwar jede Menge Nacharbeiten an und der rahmen ist nun schwerer, aber bald sieht mein Trainingsbike dafür ganz schick aus!


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Dezember 2008)

@Giom:War es nun InTon oder nicht?

Ich hab vor mein Rennrad dort mit Chromat Pulverung versehen zu lassen.

Delgado, bist du zufrieden, die haben ja nen netten Eindruck am Telefon gemacht.



> Hat jemand noch 'ne 27,2x350er Stütze für billich rumfliegen?


Ja.
Oxygen (OEM Stevens) 4 Monate gefahren, gekröpft, 265g


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> War es nun InTon oder nicht?
> 
> Ich hab vor mein Rennrad dort mit Chromat Pulverung versehen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Ja, war zufrieden 

Hab 35 Euro bezahlt; Ergebnis weiter oben im Fred.

Die Gewinde, die Du selbst verschließen kannst (Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerk , .....) würde ich mit alten Schrauben Dicht machen.

Tretlager und Steuerrohr verschließen die mit Gummistopfen (bitte drum bitten!).

Um Planfräsen von Steuerrohr und evtl. Tretlagergehäuse wirst Du aber nicht drum rum kommen.

Gruß

Michael


PS: Die Stütze hab ich im Januar gesucht


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Dezember 2008)

> Die Gewinde, die Du selbst verschließen kannst (Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerk , .....) würde ich mit alten Schrauben Dicht machen.
> 
> Tretlager und Steuerrohr verschließen die mit Gummistopfen (bitte drum bitten!).



Ja danke für den Tip, bin schon dabei alte Schrauben oder Stopfen für die paar Öffnungen zu suchen.

Der Preis ist doch gut. ich werd ihn noch Strahlen lassen, da mein Moser Stahl-RR recht italienisch belackt wurde...

Ach Mist, das mit dem Datum hab ich verrafft.


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja danke für den Tip, bin schon dabei alte Schrauben oder Stopfen für die paar Öffnungen zu suchen.
> 
> Der Preis ist doch gut. ich werd ihn noch Strahlen lassen, da mein Moser Stahl-RR recht italienisch belackt wurde...
> 
> Ach Mist, das mit dem Datum hab ich verrafft.



Mein Preis wahr ohne Strahlen, Also wunder Dich nicht wenn's etwas mehr kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

